# Stranger Things



## T-hug (Jul 18, 2016)

http://m.imdb.com/title/tt4574334/
9.3 imdb - 88% Rotten Tomatos

This show is amazing it's like Goonies crossed with X-Files. Check it out the whole series is out already.


----------



## iAqua (Jul 18, 2016)

Seems fun ;p


----------



## Cyan (Jul 18, 2016)

I watched it entirely the first day 

I liked it a lot.
A mix with : Goonies, E.T., Poltergeist, Alien, Stand by me (though, I don't know that one, I just read about it).
It has a very good 80's feeling, if you liked all these movies back in 80's you'll like it 

I liked a lot Winona Ryder's play.

Just a note about the french version :
"El" (I thought it was "Elle") is called "Elf" in french. Probably to match the LOTR/D&D board game style, as they can't give her a shorter and nice name based on her french name.
I watched in English subtitled in french, so I always heard "el" but read "elf". I don't know how they dubbed it in French, I'll probably watch it in french again


----------



## Olmectron (Jul 18, 2016)

If I can't stand X-Files type series (suspense, mystery and whatnot aren't my kind of entertainment), will I still like this?


----------



## Cyan (Jul 18, 2016)

I didn't feel like X-file, but I guess it could be compared to it.
I think it's more poltergeist or Silent hill vibe (horror movies), some monster/ghost hunting, mixed with conspiracy with government and children trying to solve the mystery  (goonies).

You probably won't like it.
You can still try the first episode. There's only 8, you won't lose a lot of your time.


----------



## Olmectron (Jul 18, 2016)

Cyan said:


> I didn't feel like X-file, but I guess it could be compared to it.
> I think it's more poltergeist or Silent hill vibe (horror movies), some monster/ghost hunting, mixed with conspiracy with government and children trying to solve the mystery  (goonies).
> 
> You probably won't like it.
> You can still try the first episode. There's only 8, you won't lose a lot of your time.


I think I'll look at it. While I don't like some 80's series a lot, I've been interested in some suspense anime series lately, maybe this could be funny after those.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jul 20, 2016)

5 episodes in tonight and digging it. Just looking at the clock and realizing it's 2am lol


----------



## T-hug (Jul 20, 2016)

Cyan said:


> I didn't feel like X-file, but I guess it could be compared to it.
> I think it's more poltergeist or Silent hill vibe (horror movies), some monster/ghost hunting, mixed with conspiracy with government and children trying to solve the mystery  (goonies).
> 
> You probably won't like it.
> You can still try the first episode. There's only 8, you won't lose a lot of your time.


Ya more like poltergeist but also has a lot of X-File qualities like men in white suits, CIA etc.
I've still 2 episodes to watch but away for a few days now so not sure when I can finish it up.
Great music, atmosphere and acting, surprised how it came out of nowhere.


----------



## jDSX (Jul 20, 2016)

I want to see this it reminds me of what spielsburg is good and known for kind of like super 8.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jul 24, 2016)

Finished it last night and want more. This was a fun show


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 24, 2016)

I'll will definitely have to add it to my to do viewing list


----------



## Zephir1991 (Jul 24, 2016)

Already watched it - It was okay. A bit boring atsome parts, but the story was okay.


----------



## Engert (Aug 15, 2016)

http://m.imdb.com/title/tt4574334/

If you've got Netflix, watch this now! You'll thank me later.
You're welcome.


----------



## Crimson Cuttlefish (Aug 15, 2016)

Binged the whole thing, I heard there's going to be a season 2 but I'm not sure.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 15, 2016)

Crimson Cuttlefish said:


> Binged the whole thing, I heard there's going to be a season 2 but I'm not sure.



They would be foolish not to…

Though I think I would like to see a new story with new characters the next go around.


----------



## RyRyIV (Sep 5, 2016)

This show was just such a blast. Personally my favorite Netflix original content, can't wait to see what they do for Season 2!


----------



## Engert (Sep 15, 2016)

When is season two coming?


----------



## gaelrandir (Sep 17, 2016)

I was looking for a good tv show, gonna check it out right now!!!


----------



## Flame (Mar 24, 2017)

just watched this in the past week or so..


Amazing! absolutely Amazing!



Engert said:


> When is season two coming?



its been worked on right now; ive heard.

should be ready for halloween


----------



## Veho (Jul 29, 2017)

_Finally_ found the time to watch Totally Not Stephen King's Stranger Things, AKA "Nobody Tells Anyone Anything Especially When It Is Of Vital Importance And Would Be Of Enormous Help And I'm Looking At You Here, Sheriff Hopper... Things". 
I liked the show but I didn't really like the part of the ending with the 



Spoiler



Will coughing out alien slug things; the flashes of Upside Down he's getting are okay but the demon tuberculosis is something you may want to mention and maybe get checked out, you know? I know everyone here suffers from nottellanyoneimportantshit-itis, but this is a bit much, no? 

And the fact everyone is happy to stay living a hundred yards from the hellmouth (was the entrance really destroyed? Closed? Sealed? Without Eleven? How?), a town where telepathic flesh-thirsty horrors can spring out of any flat surface and melt your face off... is a bit weird. Yeah the main creature was (seemingly) destroyed, but there were eggs and slithery things and shit over there, I'd make myself scarce.



Looking forward to the second season.


----------



## Cyan (Jul 29, 2017)

I'm afraid season 2 will be bad, we might expect too much.
still planed for end of October this year.

I agree with you with "nobody tells anything" that was frustrating.


----------



## Veho (Oct 13, 2017)

​



Soon™.


----------



## Veho (Oct 14, 2017)

​

Curiouser and curiouser.


----------



## Cyan (Oct 14, 2017)

Too much spoils, I knew I shouldn't have watched 
No, It removed my fear about the sequel being bad. it looks interesting.

There are too many shows starting again this month. I'll be busy.


----------



## Yandere-chan (Oct 14, 2017)

Yeah, no. This isn't my kind of show, sorry. :/


----------



## Cyan (Oct 14, 2017)

yeah, too young hahah 

I think it's a show directed to people who lived in 80's, it's filmed the same way as 80's movies, with multiple cameo/hints/references to the movies from that period (goonies, E.T., IT, Poltergeist, Alien, etc.)
it's certainly more interesting if you have nostalgia for these movies and that time period.


----------



## Yandere-chan (Oct 14, 2017)

Cyan said:


> yeah, too young hahah
> 
> I think it's a show directed to people who lived in 80's, it's filmed the same way as 80's movies, with multiple cameo/hints/references to the movies from that period (goonies, E.T., IT, Poltergeist, Alien, etc.)
> it's certainly more interesting if you have nostalgia for these movies and that time period.


Yeah, understandable.


----------



## Glyptofane (Oct 14, 2017)

It's alright. Winona Ryder is of course terrible as always and there is no denying that the so called Duffer Brothers are even bigger hacks than JJ Abrams. That being said, it's still been an enjoyable show so far.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jun 1, 2022)

Just finished the first volume of season 4. The series is now fully fleshed, with a breathtaking plot full of suspense. I don't know if the show left any opening for speculation, so maybe there isn't much room to discuss theories.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 1, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> Just finished the first volume of season 4. The series is now fully fleshed, with a breathtaking plot full of suspense. I don't know if the show left any opening for speculation, so maybe there isn't much room to discuss theories.


The scene in episode 2 where EL finally fights back against the bullies and smacks Angela upside the head with the rollerskate is my favourite scene from all 4 seasons


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jun 2, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> The scene in episode 2 where EL finally fights back against the bullies and smacks Angela upside the head with the rollerskate is my favourite scene from all 4 seasons





Spoiler



El gets bullied several times and doesn't tell anyone, because she doesn't want the girl to get an earful from a teacher. Angela gets hit once and goes to the police, who immediately arrest El and send her away to juvie prison without the knowledge and presence of a parent or school official. Her family is powerful and f* up, and the other kids are just bootlicking Angela.


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Jun 2, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> El gets bullied several times and doesn't tell anyone, because she doesn't want the girl to get an earful from a teacher. Angela gets hit once and goes to the police, who immediately arrest El and send her away to juvie prison without the knowledge and presence of a parent or school official. Her family is powerful and f* up, and the other kids are just bootlicking Angela.


Unfortunately as much as I hate to admit it this kind of thing is not an uncommon scenario in the American system. Yes you are correct and in this case a child could not be taken without the expressed consent of a parent/guardian, which would lead to a massive lawsuit. But aside from that its pretty unequal how defending one's self can result in a situation like this.

It's a very large chunk of reason why school massacres happen these days. No one wants to admit it, but this is the biggest unfortunate truth. But I am not going to enable a discussion about this which is why I am spoilering it.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 2, 2022)

oops. Sorry. I thought this was about @Creamu .


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jul 2, 2022)

Finished the second part of season 4.



Spoiler



I'm disappointed, especially with the last episode. Why's Vecna so efficient with minor characters, and then takes so long and messes up twice with Max? I felt like the final confrontation was almost one hour of a dull and unarticulated conversation about feelings while two characters pointed their hand palms at one another. How do the Capcom trio resist 30 minutes of being strangled by the vines of death, how does Hopper hold the jaws and the head of a demogorgon for 30 minutes?


----------



## Veho (Jul 4, 2022)

I have Thoughts. Capital T.




Spoiler: Thoughts on season 4



Ooookaaaay,

Does anyone else feel like this season was kind of crammed into the show continuity for no reason / for the sole reason of making more seasons? Stuff got retconned and shuffled around to make room for this Vecna guy and his story, and his relation to the Mindflayer, but it could have been left out entirely and nothing would have been lost or missing going into the next season (or taken more than one episode to put into motion).

Did they change their mind half way, come to the conclusion that "some random unexplained otherworldly monstrosity trying to enter and consume a juicy new world after doing same to its own to where it's an empty husk" wouldn't satisfy the viewers' obsessive need for everything to have a detailed explanation and origin, so they pulled one out of their asses (complete with "lost memories" and everything to explain why there was absolutely no indication of any sort in the previous seasons) and plopped it into the series. It really really, _really _does not feel like this was their intent from the start.



Thoughts?


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Jul 6, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> Finished the second part of season 4.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny enough 



Spoiler



I really feel like the need to have Max axed off the series should have been saved entirely for the finale of this season. Why go to her so soon, have her escape and then go right back in only to be now braindead/coma'd for most if not entirely of next season? Also why the hell didn't One just go after someone else instead? He needs someone with traumatic memories/guilt right? I am sure as hell there are more than 4 people in the entire town of Hawkins that has deep guilt or trauma that he could have tapped into at any time over letting Max be his bait. Hell he even got into the head of Nancy at some point but did not bother using her. Shit is just too convenient when the reality was that One could have tore apart Hawkins at any time. If anything he should have simply avoided Max and call their bluff since he is well, you know actually capable of logical thought processes compared to the previous entities that acted on more instinct than intent. I really feel like they missed the point that he was meant to be much more intelligent and cunning than the previous entities they had to fight before him.

I also really dislike how everyone was seperated as teams for most of this season. Too many disjointed parallell stories tend to mess up the focus of whats going on and drag things down (and too long given the run time on these episodes). Also I knew they were going to axe Eddie but I still had some hope he would pull out of it alive despite it being illogical to keep him alive since he would have to be on the run his entire life. I am glad his uncle got some sort of closure however, since he deserved that much.


----------



## Veho (Jul 7, 2022)

Dr_Faustus said:


> Funny enough
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler:  'Vecna' means 'Loaf' in Serbian so I can't take him seriously. 



Anyway. Horror villains often get obsessed with one particular victim/character/foil, usually to the detriment of their long term goals. 
Compulsion is irrational and can't be overcome with logic; in fact, a more "animal" and instinctual character is more likely to jump on a target of opportunity instead of becoming obsessed with a particular target. 
There are reasons he focused on Max in particular: she's "the one that got away" and he doesn't take this defeat lightly; he is obsessed with Eleven, and Max the perfect bait to lure her in, or simply the perfect way of getting at Eleven in a way that killing a random passerby wouldn't achieve. 
He doesn't believe anyone can touch him and he thinks he has all the time in the world, so there's time to play cat and mouse. 
And he was always a persistence predator, he didn't grab his victims all at once, he hounded and pursued them for days before finishing them off. 
So him going after Max doesn't bother me, what bothers me is his existence at all. Like I said before, it's bullshit, a late addition, tacked onto an existing story framework, for no reason. 

But OK. 

The whole Russian subplot is also completely bogus and should have been left out too, both season 3 and this one, but it doesn't irk me as much as Loaf Boy over there.


----------



## Glyptofane (Jul 22, 2022)

Holy hell, it really has been six years. It's a decent show, but the _Duffer Brothers_ are still pretentious hacks. Those fuckers were small children in the 80s.


----------



## CarlosBrown (Jul 23, 2022)

Great series, I'm waiting for the finale.


----------

